# Can you make your pores look instantly smaller?



## Srijana_01 (Oct 8, 2021)

I know to make pore I have to used primer like natural skincare tips. Any tips to make pore small naturally?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 8, 2021)

No.


----------



## AmbyH (Oct 9, 2021)

Srijana_01 said:


> I know to make pore I have to used primer like natural skincare tips. Any tips to make pore small naturally?


I think you have to have a pore minimizer to make it look smaller, but then if you're looking for long term effects, daily cleansing and regular exfoliation are the best ways to keep your pores clean and smaller.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 10, 2021)

Like others have said, the short answer is no. You have to use a product like the one pictured below. (Disregard the hand sanitizer).


----------



## AmbyH (Oct 12, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> Like others have said, the short answer is no. You have to use a product like the one pictured below. (Disregard the hand sanitizer).
> 
> View attachment 69834


Speaking of this one, I regret spending money on this product. It does not live up to its claims of blurring pores, lines and wrinkles. It cakes the skin making an unsuitable base for makeup and somehow accentuates skin texture.


----------



## Maryy (Feb 25, 2022)

You can try adding a scrub to your weekly skin care routine (once a week is fine), treat yourself to a chemical peel. I also was recommended to use a retinoid cream


----------



## angelica.brejt (May 3, 2022)

If you want to shrink your pores, avoid hot and cold treatments. They will not have long-term effects. Instead, look for facial products containing retinol or alpha hydroxy acids, which can aid in the removal of blockages and the appearance of smaller pores. Pore strips may also be beneficial.


----------



## Sanconss (Jun 9, 2022)

Is it possible to shrink pores? The bad news: once and for all, no. The good news: temporarily and visually - completely. But this problem will require constant attention, certain efforts and consistent actions.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 10, 2022)

AmbyH said:


> Speaking of this one, I regret spending money on this product. It does not live up to its claims of blurring pores, lines and wrinkles. It cakes the skin making an unsuitable base for makeup and somehow accentuates skin texture.



_8 months later..._

A little product goes a long way. Either using your finger or a sponge, gently pat the product onto the area you want. You can also use it on top of your make-up as well.


----------



## Logan (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi, Avoid hot and cold treatments if you want to reduce the size of your pores. They won't have a lasting impact. Instead, search for skin creams with retinol which can help remove obstructions and make pores appear smaller. Thanks


----------

